
Show HN: EverydayCheck – Every day, it gets a little easier - mezod
https://everydaycheck.com
======
mezod
I added some fancy color customization :-)

I also added it to ProductHunt in case anyone feels like giving it an upvote:
[https://www.producthunt.com/posts/everydaycheck-2](https://www.producthunt.com/posts/everydaycheck-2)
ty! :-p

------
snowpanda
Looks great, will you offer an android app too at one point?

------
aksxna
site down? Accessing from India.

